# '65 turn signal cancel cam..



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hey, should any lubricant be applied to turn signal cancel cam ? my old one appears to have had alittle that now has turned to wax with age. rickm..


----------



## yendorofny (Apr 4, 2012)

I read in an old article that you should apply a small dab of high temp grease. Here is the link;
Turn High Temperature Grease Photo 29
I'm actually looking to find out if the steering wheel center cap just pulls off, or if there's a "trick" to that. I need to invest in some manuals, for sure! Been WAY TO LONG, to remember this stuff!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks, yeah it just pulls off on the custom sport wheel. theres 3 tabs that hold it on.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Vaseline, sparingly, or "Door Ease", or high temp grease. I vote for the high temp grease, sparingly. Less likely to melt and run off onto the carpet or your lap on a hot summer day.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hey geeteeohguy, i have a question to ask. my exploded view and parts nomenclature for the '65 custom sport wheel doesnt include a steering shaft upper bearing spring , but the standard and deluxe wheel require one. (spring that sits in cancel cam ). why is that? there wasnt one on my column when i took it apart, but my first thought was that it was missing.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never run a 'custom sport' wheel, so my only thought would be a different wheel hub depth or design that uses no spring. Seems odd, though. I have never pulled on of these wheels from a junked car, either. All the other "regular" wheels do have that spring. Any other input, guys??


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

im refering to the deep simulated wood wheel. the same one ames makes in reproduction. in the gto restoration guide '64-'72 by chuck roberts and paul zazarine, they call it the "custom sport steering wheel". do you refer to it by a different name?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's the one I was thinking you had...the "wood" wheel. I have zero experience with them.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

ok, thank you. im gonna reassemble the same way the book shows without the spring.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

rickm said:


> hey geeteeohguy, i have a question to ask. my exploded view and parts nomenclature for the '65 custom sport wheel doesnt include a steering shaft upper bearing spring , but the standard and deluxe wheel require one. (spring that sits in cancel cam ). why is that? there wasnt one on my column when i took it apart, but my first thought was that it was missing.


Just happened to look at my '68 Service Manual and on the exploded views of the 3 wheels it doesn't show a spring for the custom sports wheel either... In fact, in my case, it's not showing a seperate canceling cam either for that wheel like it does for the other 2.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

rickm said:


> hey geeteeohguy, i have a question to ask. my exploded view and parts nomenclature for the '65 custom sport wheel doesnt include a steering shaft upper bearing spring , but the standard and deluxe wheel require one. (spring that sits in cancel cam ). why is that? there wasnt one on my column when i took it apart, but my first thought was that it was missing.


hey, the gto restoration guide is wrong again. that spring serves two functions.it keeps the turn signal cancel cam in the correct location on shaft and puts a slight load on upper bearing making ball bearings ride snug on their (race) surface. without it the upper bearing is feels loose. i installed one in my '65 despite what i saw in the guide and now it feels nice. no play whatsoever. no ones perfect, but i have found many incorrect things in that guide...rickm.


----------

